

irs.gov SSL is broken - eof
https://www.irs.gov/

======
sanxiyn
This is normal. IRS does not run the SSL site on that domain.

You get the same error at
[https://www.whitehouse.gov/](https://www.whitehouse.gov/) for example.

~~~
aeorgnoieang
Normal? Why would a server "... identifying itself as a248.e.akamai.net"
handle that traffic?

~~~
cosjef
That part of the IRS site is not on Akamai's secure network. Its for HTTP-only
sites that don't care if a user gets a scary browser warning before clicking
through it, and getting to the site with a mismatched cert.

------
advisedwang
I attempted to find a online form, and was directed to
[https://sa1.www4.irs.gov/irfof/lang/en/eiaTPstatus.jsp](https://sa1.www4.irs.gov/irfof/lang/en/eiaTPstatus.jsp).

It looks like www.irs.gov is not used for secure connections.

